# Brand new car stonechiped



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

OK guys I've got a brand new abarth not even a week old and it's got a stonechip on the drivers door! I was wondering best way of tackling it because it's a brand new car am scared of applying wet and dry to it to smooth it out after filling the chip with paint, but on the flip side I don't want to pay body's hope prices for someone to fix it! Pics are included thanks!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Feel for you mate...just sorting out a big one on my new car as well 





So far done two layers of base. Will probably need another layer then will wet sand it back to be level, and finally apply the clear and buff to a shine.

It can be daunting but if you stick to very high grit wet paper (3500 or 4000) its really easy to buff out any marks left by it.


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

The problem is I don't own a machine buffed either haha usually done most my polishing by hand and sanding scares me.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ah....! Yea I'm not sure you can get the sanding marks out by hand...

Can you borrow one? I was nervous first time too, but honestly it wasn't bad at all


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Chipex kits work well i've used them on previous cars and always been happy with the results


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

You see I always thought that chipex stuff was a product that's just to good to be true! You know like one of these gimmicks.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lilchrissyy said:


> You see I always thought that chipex stuff was a product that's just to good to be true! You know like one of these gimmicks.


It is too good to be true.

It's nowhere near as good as the demonstration videos.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Here was my efforts on my previous metallic black car. Was chuffed with the results

Chip is just by the brick pillar in the reflection:



I was pretty nervous seeing this after wet sanding...!



But then buffing with a light polish and DA left me with this!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Here was my efforts on my previous metallic black car. Was chuffed with the results
> 
> Chip is just by the brick pillar in the reflection:
> 
> ...


Genuinely can't tell! Great job there. You make it look easy but hell its daunting!

Ive got 1 big one and unsure what to really do in terms of wet sanding.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Flat the paint chip down after applying the colour fill with a high grade paper, 2000 etc.

Use a rubbing compound, Halfords sell a foam one in a can. Very easy to use by hand to get light sanding marks out and blend new paint in.

Top with Autoglym SRP.....jobs a good in with no machines in sight.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

DrEskimo said:


> Ah....! Yea I'm not sure you can get the sanding marks out by hand...
> 
> Can you borrow one? I was nervous first time too, but honestly it wasn't bad at all


That chip on your new motor is massive, gutted for you. Hope it fills well, metallic can be a pain.

Rubbing compound (canned foam stuff) gets sanding marks out easily by hand.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

robertdon777 said:


> That chip on your new motor is massive, gutted for you. Hope it fills well, metallic can be a pain.
> 
> Rubbing compound (canned foam stuff) gets sanding marks out easily by hand.


I know... 

To be honest I did the couple of base coats a couple of weeks ago and haven't found myself noticing it, so once I finish the repair properly it should be fine!


----------



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

where do you guys go to get the best colour match paint for your car to repair stone chips when they happen?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lilchrissyy said:


> where do you guys go to get the best colour match paint for your car to repair stone chips when they happen?


You can get paint from your colour code on your car from various places like paints4u.

But like anything it will never be an exact match. Even 2 cars from the same factory with the same paint code are sometimes different if done with a different batch of paint.

If you are local to a paint sales shop they will have a range of chip cards to get a very close match from your paint. It should be even closer than just using your paint code.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Right so I just build paint layers up and then add clear on top. Do some wet sanding and polish marks out with a something like scratch x?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Right so I just build paint layers up and then add clear on top. Do some wet sanding and polish marks out with a something like scratch x?


Yeah but get a can of rubbing compound (in an aerosol) from Halfords. It makes the buffing of the sanding marks out much easier than scratch x etc. Will blend the paint into the old clear too and leave it like glass.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

This is what a colour matched can, a bit of time, some clear coat and rubbing compound can do...all by hand.

Arch was like this but worse (still got to do this side)










and after:




























http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377376


----------



## Nigeltdi4life (May 9, 2017)

Great thread this is guys, will help me alot when I get time to tackle a couple of stone chips. I have a quick question, I got touch up paint from Audi, basecoat and clear coat. When I build up a few layers of base coat should I wetsand then polish with a DA (megs ultimate compound and orange lake country cutting pad)? Or should I apply the clear coat and then wetsand and DA?










Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

